# Schooling and Job Hunting?



## Artistique (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi!

I have a question about schooling.  I'm in the MD/VA/DC area and I've found a few schools that have a esthetician program.  The prices range from $4k+fees and kits to $7-10k+ fees and kits. 

Now, I was wondering how much emphasis do salons and spas place on schooling.  If the low-budget program has a decent program, I'm definitely going to pick that one.  But if I can expect an advantage when job hunting by having the Aveda or similar school on my resume, I'd suck it up and go there.

Also, do you think its worth it to relocate to go to a certain school?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LisaR (Jul 4, 2006)

If your goal is to become an esthetician, I would strongly recommend going to a CIDESCO school. They're more expensive but you will learn everything you need to know to become what they call a "beauty therapist". I really wish I'd have relocataed and gone to one of these schools during my esthetics studies. I do plan on getting a post graduate degree from here when I meet the qualifications for it. If I'm not mistaken (and I _might_ be) CIDESCO grads can practice on cruise ships or in anyone of the 33 countries that have CIDESCO schools. Here's a list of some of the things you'll learn:

Cleansing
Skin analysis
Eyelash and eyebrow tinting · Eyebrow shaping
Deep cleansing
Electrical equipment 
Facial massage
Mask treatment
Make-up, full day make-up
Manicure
Body analysis
Electrical Equipment
Manual massage to show the five classical movements
Depilation - waxing with hot/hard and strip wax
Cellulite treatment
Aromatherapy
Special foot treatment
Anti-stress treatment
Electrical epilation
Fantasy make-up
Lymph drainage
Natural Science
Anatomy and Physiology
The Skin
Cosmetic Science
Aesthetic Treatments
Business Studies
Professional expertise
Hygiene
Client care and interaction
Personal presentation

If your goal is to become a MUA I would seek the best school you can in make-up artistry.  You might start off with basic Beauty at someplace like the Make Up Designory in CA or Joe Blasco - find out what your niche is and then study further. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is *consider your education dollars wisely*. I wish I had. All I could think about was getting the license at whatever cost - not knowing there were better, even great schools out there and it's really tough learning from experience in the esthetics world. 

Sorry this is so long! 

HTH!  Please feel free to email/pm me if you have any questions or need help.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree with LisaR.  Look at each school and how it will fit with reaching your ultimate goal(s).

Sometimes cheaper is better when you a talking about groceries but when it comes to your education; do not just look at the dollar signs.

I am currently in school and honestly feel I selected the best program for me, besides the school has a very good reputation with several spas and vendors.  Their focus is definitely on quality esthetics and building a professional business.  That was very important to me in selecting my school.

However, I am very interested in make-up artistry and will likely pursue it further once I have a stronger skin care background first.


----------

